# Τι ακριβώς είναι ο βοναπαρτισμός;



## Earion (Oct 29, 2010)

Βοναπαρτισμός. Δεκαετίες είχα ν' ακούσω τη λέξη αυτή, που αναστήθηκε από χθες στο πολιτικό μας λεξιλόγιο και μάλιστα από χείλη αμάθητα σε ιδιολέκτους της Αριστεράς. (Αλλά όταν ο ένας θυμάται τη Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ και το "σοσιαλισμός ή βαρβαρότητα", γιατί να μη μάθεο κι ο άλλος το βοναπαρτισμό;). Τέλος πάντων η απορία μου είναι ειλικρινής. Πώς εννοεί την κατηγορία που προσάπτει αυτός που την είπε· πώς θα όφειλε δηλαδή να την εννοεί; Με ποιον Βοναπάρτη έχει σχέση; Με τον Α΄ και το δικό του αυθεντικό πραξικόπημα της 18ης Μπρυμαίρ, όπου εξεβίασε με τη δυναμη των όπλων τα συντεταγμένα σώματα της νομοθετικής εξουσίας να του παραχωρήσουν την απόλυτη αρχή, ή με τον Γ΄ και το κατ' αντιγραφή καθεστώς του που χρησιμοποιουσε το δημοψήφισμα ως καλύπτρα νομιμοποιητική μιας δικτατορίας;

Έχω λίγο μπερδευτεί . Άλλα λέει ο Κοτζιάς άλλα ο Κάουτσκι.

Στο παρελθόν θυμάμαι να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος βοναπαρτισμός αποτρεπτικά, για να προλάβει τον Οτέλο ντε Καρβάλιο, ήρωα της επανάστασης των λουλουδιών στην Πορτογαλία, να μην κάνει καμιά κίνηση κατάληψης της εξουσίας στηριζόμενος στη δημοφιλία του στις στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις και στις μάζες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2010)

Εσύ μπερδεύεσαι (όχι, ξέρω, δεν μπερδεύεσαι) στο χάος των πολιτικών επιστημών που περιγράφεται και εδώ. Ο κύριος Σαμαράς απλοποιεί τα πράγματα και πηγαίνει με το ΛΚΝ: «βοναπαρτισμός: αυταρχική εξουσία, τυπικά νόμιμη και συγκεντρωμένη σε ένα πρόσωπο». Άλλωστε, ο κύριος Σαμαράς ανακάλυψε τον δικό του ισμό, τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας βάσει των επιλογών της (μείζονος) αντιπολίτευσης: τον σαμαρισμό, από το σαμάρι. Έλα όμως που μας κυβερνά το άλλο σαμάρι (το ΔΝΤ)...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 29, 2010)

Κρίμα είναι να μιλάμε για βοναπαρτισμό και να μη δούμε τι λένε γι' αυτόν και οι Γάλλοι (άλλωστε ο Earion πρέπει να το έχει κάνει ήδη. 
Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στη γαλλική Βίκι (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonapartisme):

"Le bonapartisme est une idéologie politique d'origine française, qui s'inspire de l'action de l'Empereur Napoléon Ier. Elle peut désigner deux choses : au sens strict, le bonapartisme vise à placer un membre de la famille de Napoléon sur le trône impérial de France. Au sens large, les bonapartistes sont partisans d'un État national autoritaire, centralisé mais assis sur la consultation régulière du peuple par le biais de plébiscites. Le système repose sur la fusion des élites et l'adhésion populaire. Ces deux facettes peuvent être distinctes ou confondues, selon les personnes et périodes...
Le bonapartisme ne peut vraiment se limiter à « l'attachement au gouvernement impérial fondé par Napoléon et à sa dynastie ». L'idée politique de Napoléon Bonaparte est « l'Autorité dans la Démocratie », tentative de synthèse des différents courants qui se sont opposés lors de la Révolution française. Au jacobinisme, il emprunte la centralisation d'un État autoritaire où le pouvoir se prend par la force. Aux républicains, il emprunte l'idée d'une légitimité démocratique directe. Aux orléanistes, il emprunte l'idée de s'appuyer sur une élite qui fusionne la bourgeoisie et l'ancienne noblesse. Aux légitimistes, il emprunte l'idée de l'autorité unique du monarque.

Dans ce sens, pour René Rémond, le bonapartisme est un des trois courants de la droite. Il s'individualise dans le refus de la division entre les partis, au profit de l'affirmation de la grandeur et de l'unité nationale, s'opposant ainsi au front de classe des socialismes, aux luttes partisanes du parlementarisme, à la césure censitaire de l'élitisme libéral orléaniste ou à l'antimodernisme réactionnaire du légitimisme. Cette idéologie politique valorise un chef plébiscitaire (en uniforme) auquel les circonstances permettent, pour sauver la patrie de la désunion, d'instaurer un exécutif concentré dans ses mains qui fusionne les élites dans une autorité hiérarchique".

Με δυο λόγια, οι Γάλλοι με τον όρο αυτό εννοούν κάτι πολύ πιο σύνθετο απ' ό,τι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος, εν πάση περιπτώσει κάτι που δεν ταυτίζεται απόλυτα με την κατά ΛΚΝ "αυταρχική εξουσία, τυπικά νόμιμη και συγκεντρωμένη σε ένα πρόσωπο".


----------

